# "Chupacabra" finally pictured in detail



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 1, 2007)

I have been following this story for about two years.  People in Texas and surrounding states have killed and found dead some bizarre doglike animals with no fur, vampire like teeth, and oddly shaped legs.  For two years, scientists have been saying the pictures were too bad and the bodies too decomposed to say it was nothing more than a coyotes.

Check this:

http://news.yahoo.com/photo/070831/480/01d66229e8754045b51c72ae6beea0cf

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/mythical_chupacabra;_ylt=AmaPxnAWC8X4rw3C6s2wWqtsaMYA

Since this is the 3rd of 4rth seen and pictured in as many states over the past few years, we are looking at some new species of animal, regardless of what is may have came from.  Also, this lady claims she and her neighbors found three of them dead on her property.

Look at the legs on this other one: http://birdiefoster.lockergnome.net/chupacabra.jpg

Here are the original pics from a few years ago that got the cryptozoologists all excited:
http://www.hufos.net/images/Texas_Chupacabra.jpg
and another: http://www.unknowncountry.com/img/news/102004/critter-1.jpg

This is exciting and I have been following it for a while.

Go to http://www.cryptozoology.com/ for more fun stuff on animals being found or sighted (or imagined) that should not exist or should have been dead for thousands of years.

AoG


----------



## Yeti (Sep 1, 2007)

I remember the X-Files did a show on the "chupacabra" as well. 
Interesting!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Lynne (Sep 6, 2007)

That is definitely not a coyote.  Coyotes do have large teeth but they're little guys, 30 - 40#.  I enjoy hearing them almost every night here in the Appalachian foothills of NY.  I've also seen two in New York and I've seen them in Texas.  The head structure is weird - it sure is flat from the snout to the eye area.  It looks a bit like a wild boar though - kind of.

Did you see that explorer special in South America (Searching for the Truth or something like that)?  The crew set up cameras around and had a child sitting in a chair (he reportedly changed in a chupacabra during the full moon).  Some large animal did go whizzing by.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 7, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I have been following this story for about two years.  People in Texas and surrounding states have killed and found dead some bizarre doglike animals with no fur, vampire like teeth, and oddly shaped legs.  For two years, scientists have been saying the pictures were too bad and the bodies too decomposed to say it was nothing more than a coyotes.
> 
> Check this:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/photo/070831/480/01d66229e8754045b51c72ae6beea0cf


 Well it's definitely canine whatever the hell it is. Just one ugly dawg to me. :idunno:


----------



## Dave Leverich (Sep 7, 2007)

Legs look like a kangaroo, wonder if it's some kind of fugly marsupial?


----------



## Monadnock (Sep 7, 2007)

How long before it becomes a school mascot? Chupacabra-ryu. I can see the patch now.... 






ArmorOfGod said:


> I have been following this story for about two years. People in Texas and surrounding states have killed and found dead some bizarre doglike animals with no fur, vampire like teeth, and oddly shaped legs. For two years, scientists have been saying the pictures were too bad and the bodies too decomposed to say it was nothing more than a coyotes.
> 
> Check this:
> 
> ...


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 7, 2007)

Monadnock said:


> How long before it becomes a school mascot? Chupacabra-ryu. I can see the patch now....


 
Chupacabra-kai!  Strike first! Strike hard!  Drain the blood, sir!

I think this thing's made-up.  The South is just jealous they don't have Bigfoots (Bigfeet?).


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 7, 2007)

Definately some type of canine.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 8, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Chupacabra-kai!  Strike first! Strike hard!  Drain the blood, sir!
> 
> I think this thing's made-up.  The South is just jealous they don't have Bigfoots (Bigfeet?).


Sure they do... they're called hillbillies...  

Actually one wonders when a clear photo of a Sasquatch (Jack Links Jerky commercials not-withstanding) will be made available? 
You'd think someone would have the presence of mind to hold those damn cameras still and focus enough to get a clear shot. Sheesh!


----------



## Lynne (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks like the DeWitt County Sheriff's office finally got some footage on their cam.  They slowed down the footage so you can see the side profile of the snout.  That ain't no coyote!

http://gmy.news.yahoo.com/v/9256876


----------



## Drac (Aug 13, 2008)

coryks said:


> the south is just jealous they don't have bigfoots (bigfeet?).


 


ma-caver said:


> sure they do... They're called hillbillies... :d


 
*lol...lol...lol*


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry, the past ten years they are all proven to be wild dogs with numerus health problems,every one of them. It all started with a mexican wives tale, not an old one either, like the donkey lady, just silly tales.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 13, 2008)

Imua Kuntao said:


> Sorry, the past ten years they are all proven to be wild dogs with numerus health problems,every one of them. It all started with a mexican wives tale, not an old one either, like the donkey lady, just silly tales.


I noticed the canine on the film was either hairless or had short hair.  The snout was way out of proportion to the body.

Of course it makes sense that wild dogs would attack cattle/livestock.

Also, that animal looked to be larger than a coyote.  The coyotes around my area run 30 - 40 pounds; sometimes they look larger because of the "fuzz."


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Aug 13, 2008)

coyotes come into are yard at night sometimes and we hear them all the time. I last saw one about 2 months ago in the back yard at 3:30am after it left came a huge skunk,then a wild cat ( a house cat but grew up up wild).  Living in the ciuntry I see all kinds of animals, from eagles to coyotes.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 13, 2008)

You can do density estimate of bears by collecting hairs off of rubbing stations, then following it with DNA sampling.  You can do the same for river otter by collecting fresh scat at latrine sites.

And in all the time of people hunting for these things, no one has gotten as much as a tuft of hair?  Uh huh.  I can understand why we haven't found another population of black footed ferret given its low density and relatively low human density home range, but a large carnivore?  Call me skeptical, way skeptical.

Lamont


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 13, 2008)

Blindside said:


> I can understand why we haven't found another population of black footed ferret given its low density and relatively low human density home range, but a large carnivore?  Call me skeptical, way skeptical.



Did you hear about the large population of Mountain Apes found in Africa? Is it possible we were so unaware of 100k gorillas hanging out? Unlikely, but its possible...


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 13, 2008)

It's been said that we are finding more new species each day, many of them small and many of them from the ocean depths but occasionally we are finding large animals that have never been seen before or have been frequently mistaken for other animals. 
It's one of those "facts" that make Sasquatch & Nessie hunters hopeful.  
Once while hiking up a steep mountain side to a cave I stopped to rest/catch my breath and spied a bird that I've never seen before. I'm no Ornithologist but I'm sure that this particular bugger was not in the local registries. For one thing it's coloration was unlike any I've heard of this particular group (sparrows) having. Bright canary yellow with a vivid purple head. Granted (and I'm guessing that is what it is...) that this could be a color mutation from inbreeding of captive birds that gotten loose with wild birds, I dunno but doing a quick internet search couldn't show any birds of that description in my area. 
A large carnivore never before seen? Sure, why not? Like I said it could've been seen a lot but mistakenly identified as something else. This particular Chupacabra could be a mutated strain of coyote but it's certainly different than the ones described in Cuba/Puerto Rico. Those suckers are supposedly bi-pedal and have huge red glowing eyes. What is really amazing is that those two islands aren't that big (relatively speaking) and none have been captured/killed/clearly photographed. Where as the U.S./Mexico version(s) have hundreds of thousands of square miles to easily disappear into.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 14, 2008)

You know it is absolutely great that there are these Gorillas because elsewhere they are and have become scarce due to human encroachment.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 14, 2008)

one of these days someone will bring in a fresh body of the Chupacabra for scientists to view 
I know for sure that whatever it is i do not want to meet in  the night


----------



## Lynne (Aug 14, 2008)

Imua Kuntao said:


> coyotes come into are yard at night sometimes and we hear them all the time. I last saw one about 2 months ago in the back yard at 3:30am after it left came a huge skunk,then a wild cat ( a house cat but grew up up wild). Living in the ciuntry I see all kinds of animals, from eagles to coyotes.


 When I lived in Texas, I saw coyotes quite often, too.

We have 1,000's of coyotes here in NY state.  I live in a rural area and hear them all the time. I even saw one running along the off ramp on Loop 820 in Fort Worth during daylight.  The NY coyotes aren't as forward as the coyotes in the west - they tend to hide.  I have seen two in the ten years I've been in NY. 

The "chupacabra" doesn't look anything like a coyote.  I think the snout looks like a boar if anything.  The head doesn't fit the body.  It's an odd sight for sure.

It could be as you say, some kind of ill dog/wild dog. Also, I don't doubt undiscovered species (despite the tall tales of vampire beasts, etc.).


----------



## Lynne (Aug 14, 2008)

Here are some google images of coyotes, including side profiles.  They have long conical snouts:

http://images.google.com/images?ndsp=18&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1T4DKUS_enUS211US211&q=coyote&start=36&sa=N


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 14, 2008)

One of the problems is that folks tend to bring in wild animals from other places (illegally) and use them for road-side displays or whatever for tourists. Sometimes these animals escape, sometimes they do what they're supposed to do... survive, which is by any means necessary, including reproduction. It is quite possible that wild dogs of Africa (which are a totally separate species of canine may have been transported here to the states some time ago (before there was a crack down on this sort of thing), gotten loose and inbred with American coyotes... thus producing the odd look. Inbreeding also causes mutations among same species. 
Coyotes were hunted mercilessly and in some places there are still bounties for them... especially in ranching sheep country. It shouldn't be surprising that this one is the result of that inbreeding between siblings because the population isn't genetically diverse enough to maintain a healthy gene pool. 

Just an armchair zoologist's theory. :idunno:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 14, 2008)

Lynne said:


> Here are some google images of coyotes, including side profiles. They have long conical snouts:
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?ndsp=18&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1T4DKUS_enUS211US211&q=coyote&start=36&sa=N


 
Yup that's a coyote alright 

EDIT

Actually it is Wile E. Coyote super genius


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 14, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yup that's a coyote alright
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Actually it is Wile E. Coyote super genius


Xue, you really need to be more specific... with the photos...  Here are (posed) skeletal remains of the Coyote.  And a photo of the coyote in action... :uhyeah:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 18, 2010)

....and for my semi-obsevive fascination with el chupacabra: 2 have been killed in TX.

http://www.woai.com/mostpopular/sto...s-killed-in-Texas/YMYc1PyfZ0imSLKAP7IX4w.cspx

http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/09/03/animal.mystery.chupacabra/index.html


There was another vid at cnn.com but I can't find it and it showed a guy moving the dead body of the animal around.

People are still claiming that it is just a weird coyote or a deformed dog, but won't address the fact that there have been several killed in the past 3-4 years.  Where were they 20 years ago if they are just deformed animals and why the sudden surge of idential messed up coyotes.  Why can't anyone say this may be a new breed of animal?

AoG


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 18, 2010)

Probably Coyotes that did too much stray meth along the border.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 18, 2010)

http://www.allvoices.com/contributed-news/6331107-mystery-relating-to-el-chupacabra-came-to-an-end

http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2010/07/14/Expert-Chupacabra-a-coyote-dog-hybrid/UPI-80031279145698/

Apparently, the chupacabra is a dog-coyote hybrid with mange.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 19, 2010)

But are any of them a Super Genius


----------

